# Forum Argomenti di discussione UNICO/730 dichiarazione dei redditi  studi di settore

## barbarazero

Salve , vorrei sapere come è possibile che un distributore di carburante stia fuori dagli studi di settore e di molto ?ma è possibile !!!!! nonostante abbia sempre dichiarato tutti gli incassi e regolarmente ricevuto le fatture di acquisto di carburante  dalla societa' petrolifera!!!!
oppure c'è qualcosa nello studio che va messo e che io non riesco ad individuare? Vi ringrazio spero presto ricevere una risposta !!grazie

----------


## danilo sciuto

Vediamo se indovino .... in quale rigo hai indicato i corrispettivi derivanti dalla vendita del carburante ?   

> Salve , vorrei sapere come è possibile che un distributore di carburante stia fuori dagli studi di settore e di molto ?ma è possibile !!!!! nonostante abbia sempre dichiarato tutti gli incassi e regolarmente ricevuto le fatture di acquisto di carburante  dalla societa' petrolifera!!!!
> oppure c'è qualcosa nello studio che va messo e che io non riesco ad individuare? Vi ringrazio spero presto ricevere una risposta !!grazie

----------


## barbarazero

Ho Indicato Ricavi Da Corripsettivi Per Carburante E Costi Derivante Dall'acquisto Di Carburante E' Sbagliato ? Oppure Devo Indicare La Differenza ? Nel Quadro Degli Studi Di Settore Devo Indicare Che I Costi Sostenuti X Il Carburante Sono Relativi Ad Aggio O Ricavo Fisso ? Grazie

----------


## danilo sciuto

Ho indovinato ....  :Smile:  
I costi e i ricavi da cessione carburante sono da indicare al rigo previsto per i beni soggetti ad aggio !  :Smile:     

> Ho Indicato Ricavi Da Corripsettivi Per Carburante E Costi Derivante Dall'acquisto Di Carburante E' Sbagliato ? Oppure Devo Indicare La Differenza ? Nel Quadro Degli Studi Di Settore Devo Indicare Che I Costi Sostenuti X Il Carburante Sono Relativi Ad Aggio O Ricavo Fisso ? Grazie

----------


## barbarazero

Grazie Per L'aiuto Ho Indicato L'importo Soggetto Ad Aggio Fisso E Il Risultato Degli Studi E'congruo !!! Grazie Ancora

----------

